# Race to Sub - X on 3x3



## Cooki348 (Jun 28, 2019)

*Round 1*

1. B' D' U2 B D2 F' L2 F' R2 B' L2 D2 U2 B R' D' R' B2 L' B D 
2. U2 R B2 L2 B' L2 F L2 F R2 F' D2 L2 U2 D' F L B2 U F L' 
3. U' R2 U B2 D' R2 D L2 F2 D R2 U' F' R' D2 R' D R U2 R2 F 
4. U2 R D R2 B2 D2 B2 D' F2 U2 B2 D' F2 D' L' B2 F D2 R2 U' F' 
5. F2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U B2 F2 R2 D B2 D R' U F' R U' B R' D 
6. L U B D2 L2 D F' R' L' D' B2 U R2 U' L2 D B2 U L2 F2 B2 
7. F2 R2 B2 D2 R2 U' F2 L2 B2 U' B' L R D L' D2 R' U' R2 F2 
8. B2 F2 L2 D R2 U' F2 L2 D2 F2 U2 B' U B' D F' R' B' L' R U' 
9. B2 D' L2 B2 U2 B2 U' R2 F2 U R2 F D2 R F' U B' R D2 R' U' 
10. D' R2 D2 L2 R2 D B2 D' F2 L2 D2 B' D' B D' F2 R F' L2 D' B 
11. L' B2 R D2 R' B2 L2 B2 R' U2 R' U F2 R D' F U R' 
12. D' R F U2 L D L D' U2 B2 R' D2 R U2 R2 D2 L U2 B2 F 

*End: Friday, July 5th*

*Good luck and have fun!*


----------



## Cuz Red (Jun 28, 2019)

*Round 1*

1) 8.99
2) 14.68
3) 11.56
4) 12.71
5) 11.35
6) 13.18
7) 10.92
8) 11.15
9) 12.46
10) 12.53
11) 12.49
12) 10.45

ao12: 11.88


----------

